# White Bean and Sun-Dried Tomato Dip



## kansasgirl (Jan 14, 2005)

This is quite wonderful!

White Bean and Sun-Dried Tomato Dip 
1 clove garlic 
6 pieces sun-dried tomatoes, chopped finely 
14 oz great Northern beans, cooked, drained, rinsed (can also use canned) 
1/4 c fresh lemon juice 
2 tb bread crumbs, dried 
2 tb almonds, toasted, chopped 
1 ts dried basil 
Salt and pepper to taste 

1.Process beans, lemon juice, bread crumbs, almonds, garlic, basil, salt and pepper in a food processor until smooth. Stir in tomatoes. Cover and chill for at least one hour before serving.


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2005)

This sounds so good! I wouldn't change a thing!
Thank you!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 20, 2005)

I would omit basil and sub fresh sage. Sage and tomato and heat (e..g cayenne, hot pepper etc.) are a superb combination in the bean dip.


----------

